# What's the creepiest thing your child has ever said to you?



## BethK

Look at this link, some of these have me in tears laughing!

https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1d2v7i/parents_of_reddit_what_is_the_creepiest_thing/

Some examples - 

"My 3 year old daughter stood next to her new born brother and looked at him for awhile then turned and looked at me and said, "Daddy its a monster..we should bury it.""

"My son (about 6) asked my mother to lay down on her stomach, then he sat on her butt and started bouncing up and down and proclaimed, "Now we're mating like reptiles!" Thanks Discovery Channel!"


----------



## Tacey

Alice came out with one I struggled not to look aghast at yesterday. She'd done an orange painting and said "It's fire coming out of a dragon's mouth. Only a little dragon though. It can only open its mouth wide enough to eat newborn babies." :wacko:


----------



## _jellybean_

Tacey, that's ^^^ creepy!


----------



## AimeeM

In December last year Nathan who was two randomly said `I don't want to end the world.` It really freaked me out, it was like he knew something we didn't.


----------



## mummy2be...

My daughter constantly points to empty spaces in my mums house and repeats "man,man,man" it's creepy, but quite nice at the same time as we like to think my dad is coming to see her


----------



## tina3747

mummy2be... said:


> My daughter constantly points to empty spaces in my mums house and repeats "man,man,man" it's creepy, but quite nice at the same time as we like to think my dad is coming to see her

I used to do that when I was a child!!

Apparently I'd freak all 3 sisters by saying there's a funny man in the corner!!


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh has talking about "Nanny" a few times. The only Nanny was my nanna who died 10 years ago.


----------



## kosh

BethK said:


> Look at this link, some of these have me in tears laughing!
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1d2v7i/parents_of_reddit_what_is_the_creepiest_thing/
> 
> Some examples -
> 
> "My 3 year old daughter stood next to her new born brother and looked at him for awhile then turned and looked at me and said, "Daddy its a monster..we should bury it.""
> 
> "My son (about 6) asked my mother to lay down on her stomach, then he sat on her butt and started bouncing up and down and proclaimed, "Now we're mating like reptiles!" Thanks Discovery Channel!"

thanks for the link, some are really creepy!!!


----------



## BethK

AimeeM said:


> In December last year Nathan who was two randomly said `I don't want to end the world.` It really freaked me out, it was like he knew something we didn't.

:O That's like a Terminator thing!


----------



## BethK

mummy2be... said:


> My daughter constantly points to empty spaces in my mums house and repeats "man,man,man" it's creepy, but quite nice at the same time as we like to think my dad is coming to see her

Would be lovely if it was your dad, maybe next time you should show her a photo of your Dad and ask if it's the same man :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I think what my son says will freak more out than me but there was one night I was freaked out when I was awake and knew someone else was in my room as I heard noise by the window. So up my son rised looked at the window and asked who the boy was. I told him to go back to sleep and crapped myself. Next morning he acted weirdly around the window looking around it and all. Told me the boys name and all. He was right to. And he comes out with random details a lot he shouldnt know.


----------



## LittleBoSheep

My niece was about 4-5 years old and she was playing on a spare phone in the kitchen and she gets on there and says "Police you better come quick, I chopped my brother up into tiny pieces and buried him in the backyard!"
I still can't look at my niece the same and she is turning 8 :(
for the longest I thought she was going to kill me with my back turned no lie.


----------



## mummy2be...

BethK said:


> mummy2be... said:
> 
> 
> My daughter constantly points to empty spaces in my mums house and repeats "man,man,man" it's creepy, but quite nice at the same time as we like to think my dad is coming to see her
> 
> Would be lovely if it was your dad, maybe next time you should show her a photo of your Dad and ask if it's the same man :)Click to expand...

Lol, tbh I don't think I'd want to know. That kind of stuff really keeps me awake at night, be it my dad or the boogie man  if he's coming to see rel that's lovely for her, for me ignorance is bliss


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Holy crap some of those made me shudder!! Especially this one:

My toddler went through a phase where she would just constantly say 'hi' to things. "Hi hi hi hi hi hi"
One day, it came out sounding more like "Die die die die die"
So I say to her "What's that you're saying?"
And she turns to face me and just whispers "Diiiieeeeeee......."


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Scrap that! This has given me the heebie jeebies!

When my son was little he, maybe 3, he used to do this weird crawl where he would slide his forehead along the floor. That was pretty creepy in itself. Then one night he crawled across the hallway into my room like that and stood up a few inches from my face and made a weird meow sound. He got into bed with me and went to sleep. Another time he was freaking out about a monster in the basement so we went down and saw nothing, of course, and as I turned out the light and headed upstairs and he said "Hes right behind us now." I might have peed a little.* Possibly the creepiest thing he did was one day I scolded him for misbehaving so he hid his head under his blanket. I pretended I couldn't find him by saying "Where is my little Carson?" He slowly lowered the blanket and with a dead evil stare said, "Carson is gone, I am Rick." I'm certain he's possessed. We never knew any Ricks, as far I can remember. Still don't. Never figured out where he picked up the name.* :shock:


----------



## Dragonfly

William was sat with me in the kitchen and started talking about a women called Aunty Mary to him. I dont know any one aunty mary. So he started to describe what our kitchen once looked like and the year there was a fire in it. And there was a fire in my kitchen I just dont know when as I was told when I moved in. He says 1930. And Aunty Mary is someone who did live there. 

He also talks about another ghost here, is able to describe war medals he was shown and very detailed uniform of said person who was a previous resident . We do call him the strange child.


----------



## louandivy

Ivy freaks out in the bath sometimes and says its because of a man with a beard and one ear :shock: she just looks at this one spot and suddenly gets upset and tries to jump out of the bath


----------



## smokey

Lo who star wars obsessed woke up suddenly the other week about 4am and shouted out "im joining the dark side" and then fell back to sleep.
We often joked before that that he was going to grow up to be a evil geniuse :)
I think I need to stop the star wars foe a bit though because he tried doing the darth vader death choke on me from across the room the other day.


----------



## Nut_Shake

I've been on that redit site for the past hour scaring the crap out of myself and wetting myself laughing!


----------



## sausages

This is awesome, I love that link!! 

Mine is less kinda creepy and more just funny, but still pretty creepy. DD who is 4 is really awkward and loves to faff when were getting ready to go places, so we sometimes play a game where we have a coat shop, a shoe shop, a hairdressers etc. and we pretend that either she is the shopkeeper or I am and it speeds thing up. This one time I decided I needed a wee just as we were leaving and DD decided she would be the toilet shopkeeper (don't ask!) anyway, as I stood up to pull my clothes up she said in her best lets pretend shopkeeper voice, "ooh madam, you have a lovely hairy tuppance!" 

I had to stop myself from laughing. I just said thank you. Ha! The next day I sorted my bikini line!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Oliver was sat in the garden the other day and turned round to me and went. "Mummy who killed grandad tony (my grandad) I went no one killed him he was just poorly". I thought that was the end of it... In the bath yesterday he went "You killed grandad tony, you went to see him and he never came back" So i explained again he was poorly and the doctors had to look after him in hospital to which he replies "its ok mummy I wont tell the police you kill people at night" :shock:


----------



## Lownthwaite

I was helping my daughter use the toilet in our house about 9 months ago when she looked up at the ceiling and pointed. The conversation went a bit like this:

Me: What is it?
DD: Look!
Me: What are you pointing at?
DD: Look mummy!
Me: What is it?
DD: Lady!
Me: What lady?!
DD: It's a lady. 
Me (curious): What's the lady doing?
DD: Aww lady sad. Lady crying. 

:shock:

This was the day after the 4th anniversary of my mums death. I like to think it's mum watching over my LO - although it upsets me to think that if it is her she is sad. :cry:


----------



## rosie272

sausages said:


> This is awesome, I love that link!!
> 
> Mine is less kinda creepy and more just funny, but still pretty creepy. DD who is 4 is really awkward and loves to faff when were getting ready to go places, so we sometimes play a game where we have a coat shop, a shoe shop, a hairdressers etc. and we pretend that either she is the shopkeeper or I am and it speeds thing up. This one time I decided I needed a wee just as we were leaving and DD decided she would be the toilet shopkeeper (don't ask!) anyway, as I stood up to pull my clothes up she said in her best lets pretend shopkeeper voice, "ooh madam, you have a lovely hairy tuppance!"
> 
> I had to stop myself from laughing. I just said thank you. Ha! The next day I sorted my bikini line!!




:rofl:

Charlie said randomly one day 'All the people are going to be dead Mummy' wahhhhh! Still have no idea who the people are, or how he knew which context to use 'dead' in :/


----------



## Pixie19

Some are these are so creepy!
Except the tuppence one, I nearly peed laughing at that!! 

My LO's not quite a toddler yet but he's just started saying 'dada' one morning we were laid in bed and we heard 'dada, dada dead' freaked me out so bad!!


----------



## seoj

Reading these gave me some creepy crawly feelings! LOL. Pretty crazy what kids will say and/or do... 

My LO isn't big enough to say creepy things, but when she was a baby she would giggle and laugh at nothing- not me- her gaze was elsewhere (usually towards the wall or ceiling)- and I just told myself it was my grandma or grandpa visiting- as they both passed years before she was born. She doesn't seem to do this anymore in her room- or elsewhere, so I do wonder if they watched over her more when she was a baby? Least it's nice in theory. 

My niece recently starting grabbing her cheeks and pulling down on them so that the bottom of her eyes are exposes- silly, but bit creepy face- lol- but also, in a deep "scary" voice she'll say "hi" while doing this... My brother and SIL have no clue where she learned this from- they can only assume day care. LOL.


----------



## laurajo24

Oh my god, why do i read these things at night when I'm on my own??? Too scared to go into the kitchen now...


----------



## BethK

Lownthwaite said:


> I was helping my daughter use the toilet in our house about 9 months ago when she looked up at the ceiling and pointed. The conversation went a bit like this:
> 
> Me: What is it?
> DD: Look!
> Me: What are you pointing at?
> DD: Look mummy!
> Me: What is it?
> DD: Lady!
> Me: What lady?!
> DD: It's a lady.
> Me (curious): What's the lady doing?
> DD: Aww lady sad. Lady crying.
> 
> :shock:
> 
> This was the day after the 4th anniversary of my mums death. I like to think it's mum watching over my LO - although it upsets me to think that if it is her she is sad. :cry:

Aww maybe she was crying as she was happy to see you and LO. My LO can't tell the difference between happy tears and sad tears. Xxx


----------



## BethK

These are all hilarious and creepy!

Feeling kind of left out at LO has never said anything spooky to me!

However I'm glad in a way as if it was like that one where the boy said "I'm going to be dead before I'm 4, then I will be scared so 3 night nights later mummy will join me!"

I'd cry every day if LO said that!


----------



## Lownthwaite

BethK said:


> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> I was helping my daughter use the toilet in our house about 9 months ago when she looked up at the ceiling and pointed. The conversation went a bit like this:
> 
> Me: What is it?
> DD: Look!
> Me: What are you pointing at?
> DD: Look mummy!
> Me: What is it?
> DD: Lady!
> Me: What lady?!
> DD: It's a lady.
> Me (curious): What's the lady doing?
> DD: Aww lady sad. Lady crying.
> 
> :shock:
> 
> This was the day after the 4th anniversary of my mums death. I like to think it's mum watching over my LO - although it upsets me to think that if it is her she is sad. :cry:
> 
> Aww maybe she was crying as she was happy to see you and LO. My LO can't tell the difference between happy tears and sad tears. XxxClick to expand...

Aww that idea makes me feel a bit better :thumbup: Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Foogirl

Reading through this to my husband, by the time I got the hairy tuppence I had to hand it to him, I couldn't continue for the tears of laughter. Hilarious.


----------



## Blizzard

I've totally freaked myself out now.


----------



## GypsyDancer

Oh im so glad to read these!
Recently my toddler keeps saying "cut you up! " with a toy knife in his hands pretending to cut peoples arms and legs up..
i find it a little disturbing to say the least :wacko:
Glad he's not the only one! :blush:


----------



## smokey

I was telling my mum about these and she reminded me of somthing I did as a child.
I used to have a collection of care bear teddied when I was about 5 and one day she went into my room to find id hung a few of them from variouse things like the light and wardrobe frame with skipping ropes and such.
When she asked me why I did it my reply was "they just didnt care anymore"


----------



## smokey

GypsyDancer said:


> Oh im so glad to read these!
> Recently my toddler keeps saying "cut you up! " with a toy knife in his hands pretending to cut peoples arms and legs up..
> i find it a little disturbing to say the least :wacko:
> Glad he's not the only one! :blush:

Lo keeps doing this, he came running up to me with a lightsaber toy (again I need to limit star wars I thing) shouting "cut mummy" or he will pretend to stab me with his rubber pirate sword and say "your dead now"


----------



## theraphosidae

Some of those are hilarious, but I'm home alone right now with Callum so won't read any more until OH gets home. Some of them are seriously freaking me out.


----------



## Tacey

Not especially creepy, but a bit disturbing. Alice was sitting on the floor holding a stick. I said "Is that a fishing rod?" She replied "No. It's a stabbing stick for stabbing people." Nice.


----------



## Natsku

Maria hasn't really said anything creepy yet (and I hope she never does!!) but once I was putting her to bed and she kept talking about witches, saying they were falling in the water but then she said they were over in the corner of the room. She's a bit obsessed with witches though, she's always talking about them and pretending to be one, riding her broomstick around the room.


----------



## steph.

When my niece was 23 months me and my sister decided to go on a girly weekend. When I went to pick up my sister from her house and was waiting for her to get ready my niece pointed to my car out the window and said "Mummy dead in there". I asked her to repeat it 3x timed and every time she pointed to my car and said "Mummy dead in there". I really wanted to give up on the trip there and then but my sister told me to stop being stupid so we went but I swear i've never driven so slow in my life!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Lucas often talks about "the man". I think it's more a way of getting out of doing things though, "Lucas, pick up your toys" - "I can't, the man is staring at me" :lol:

The best 'creepy moment' he ever did was a few months back. He kept pointing to the corner of our bedroom where we have a clothes rail and shouting "no, lady, I said I don't want it!" I was like :shock:. I asked what was up and he said "the lady is saying I want an apple, but I said I don't want one". He kept going on about this lady and I was trying to convince him there was no-one there (whilst secretly thinking "omfg it's snow white"). Eventually he went "look, I'll show you", dived under the clothes rail and came out with my Twilight book, pointing at the cover - which is a picture of two hands offering out an apple :dohh::rofl:
He was shouting "look, tell this lady, she still has the apple!!". Meff :dohh:


----------



## BethK

smokey said:


> I was telling my mum about these and she reminded me of somthing I did as a child.
> I used to have a collection of care bear teddied when I was about 5 and one day she went into my room to find id hung a few of them from variouse things like the light and wardrobe frame with skipping ropes and such.
> When she asked me why I did it my reply was "they just didnt care anymore"

Creepy but it did make me laugh!


----------



## BethK

Kate&Lucas said:


> Lucas often talks about "the man". I think it's more a way of getting out of doing things though, "Lucas, pick up your toys" - "I can't, the man is staring at me" :lol:
> 
> The best 'creepy moment' he ever did was a few months back. He kept pointing to the corner of our bedroom where we have a clothes rail and shouting "no, lady, I said I don't want it!" I was like :shock:. I asked what was up and he said "the lady is saying I want an apple, but I said I don't want one". He kept going on about this lady and I was trying to convince him there was no-one there (whilst secretly thinking "omfg it's snow white"). Eventually he went "look, I'll show you", dived under the clothes rail and came out with my Twilight book, pointing at the cover - which is a picture of two hands offering out an apple :dohh::rofl:
> He was shouting "look, tell this lady, she still has the apple!!". Meff :dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## ShelbyLC

I was up at 5AM feeding a baby, when I started reading these. I marched right back to the bedroom and woke up OH and made him sit with me until the sun came up. I even made him walk to the bathroom with me. Thanks for scaring the #@%$ out of me! :haha:


----------



## BethK

ShelbyLC said:


> I was up at 5AM feeding a baby, when I started reading these. I marched right back to the bedroom and woke up OH and made him sit with me until the sun came up. I even made him walk to the bathroom with me. Thanks for scaring the #@%$ out of me! :haha:

:haha::thumbup:


----------



## Seity

Last night my son was in his room talking to himself before bed and I overheard him say, "Always watching. Always."
The day before he told me that he needed to close the elevator door on Samuel (his brother) and cut him into little pieces with a knife and feed them to the kitties. -- Totally without an malice or intent to actually harm his baby brother who he adores.
Weirdo.


----------



## RedRose

This thread is so funny!

My parents have a good story about my brother when he was a toddler.

We had an open fire and my dad was trying to light it but couldn't, so he went to get a lighter. When he came back by brother was sitting next to a lit fire and said 'in my other life, when I was a roman centurion, it was my job to light the fires when the enemy was coming!.

:wacko:


----------



## Blizzard

RedRose said:


> This thread is so funny!
> 
> My parents have a good story about my brother when he was a toddler.
> 
> We had an open fire and my dad was trying to light it but couldn't, so he went to get a lighter. When he came back by brother was sitting next to a lit fire and said 'in my other life, when I was a roman centurion, it was my job to light the fires when the enemy was coming!.
> 
> :wacko:

Kid's got skills!


----------



## RedRose

Blizzard said:


> RedRose said:
> 
> 
> This thread is so funny!
> 
> My parents have a good story about my brother when he was a toddler.
> 
> We had an open fire and my dad was trying to light it but couldn't, so he went to get a lighter. When he came back by brother was sitting next to a lit fire and said 'in my other life, when I was a roman centurion, it was my job to light the fires when the enemy was coming!.
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Kid's got skills!Click to expand...

It just surely can't be true can it lol ?!


----------



## Blizzard

RedRose said:


> Blizzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose said:
> 
> 
> This thread is so funny!
> 
> My parents have a good story about my brother when he was a toddler.
> 
> We had an open fire and my dad was trying to light it but couldn't, so he went to get a lighter. When he came back by brother was sitting next to a lit fire and said 'in my other life, when I was a roman centurion, it was my job to light the fires when the enemy was coming!.
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Kid's got skills!Click to expand...
> 
> It just surely can't be true can it lol ?!Click to expand...

I'm a natural sceptic. Wouldn't it be awesome though? :D


----------



## tracy1982

I am also scared now!!!! :-( x


----------



## Itsychik

hahaha, some of these have seriously made me LOL! While others are making me want to suddenly start looking under my bed....


Not super creepy, but a couple weeks ago I took DS to the playground in our neighborhood and there was a little boy there (around 6 or 7 years old) who lives in our neighborhood. He was sitting forlornly near the slide and a couple of his friends kept trying to talk to him but he was ignoring them, so one of them finally walks up to him and asks what's wrong. He turned to his friend and sadly said, "It's just like the song says. It's the end... the end of everything." *sighs* "It's the end of me..."

If his house hadn't been right next door I might have insisted on walking him home.


----------



## catfromaus

Been reading this and the reddit thread- last night my daughter randomly announced that she had to pray for my sister and her boyfriend. Completely freaked me out, especially when I couldn't contact my sister. Eventually got hold of my sister at 10:30pm, and she had no idea why I was so paranoid ;)


----------



## moondrops

This one really made me laugh... i would be terrified lol!!!


I was sound asleep, and at around 6am I was woken up by my 4 year old daughters face inches from mine. She looked right into my eyes and whispered, "I want to peel all your skin off".
The backstory here is I had been sunburned the previous week, and was starting to peel. In my sleep addled state however, it was pretty terrifying for a few seconds. I didn't know if I was dreaming, or what was going on.


----------



## wamommy

We were talking about her cousin who is a bit on the mean side, and my 3-year-old said,
"Let's feed her eyeballs to the cats."

:wacko:


----------



## sweetcheeks78

My LO woke me up crying hysterically the other night, I ran in and he was sitting up in bed pointing at the end of his bed and shaking top to toe. It took me ages to settle him and I had to put the light on and show him all round the room to convince him there was nothing there. I never did get out of him what had scared him!

Not long after he started talking he once said, very clearly when we were in the car, 'bye bye Mummy's Daddy'. My Dad died when I was pregnant with LO so he never met him, but I'd love to think he's still here keeping an eye on us :)


----------



## Nat0619

OMG, lying in bed ready to go to sleep and I decide to read this! Some very creepy things here.

One about the care bears 'not caring anymore' made me laugh though


----------



## BethK

sweetcheeks78 said:


> My LO woke me up crying hysterically the other night, I ran in and he was sitting up in bed pointing at the end of his bed and shaking top to toe. It took me ages to settle him and I had to put the light on and show him all round the room to convince him there was nothing there. I never did get out of him what had scared him!
> 
> Not long after he started talking he once said, very clearly when we were in the car, 'bye bye Mummy's Daddy'. My Dad died when I was pregnant with LO so he never met him, but I'd love to think he's still here keeping an eye on us :)


Oh that last bit is lovely, bet you whelled up and were full of questions when he said that!


----------



## Abz1982

When Emma was about 2 she was in the kitchen holding one of her plastic knifes in one hand and twirling it on her finger on her other hand.....whilst staring at me, then she tried to plunge it into my leg! She then did the same thing to her dad whilst saying "Im going to Shiv Ya". 

She has also said she wants to pull all my skin off.... 

Those are the only 2 weird things so far.


----------



## tina3747

My son does this weird thing where he put his head down and looks at you and his eyes start blinking, he has this freaky smile on his face too.... I've looked for the 666 on his head and found nothing!


----------



## lindseymw

I was driving the car with the kids and Joshua piped up, completely out of the blue:

"I'm going to cut your head off with some scissors" 

Safe to say, all scissors and knives have been put on top of the overhead kitchen cupboards....just in case


----------



## Meredith2010

A couple of weeks ago DS starting waking up an hour or so after he went to bed, which is really unusual for him. For 3 nights running he started crying hysterically, and when I went up to him he was standing up in his cot, pointing to the corner of the room saying "He's there, he's there". 

Luckily my husband was in on all occasions it happened, as otherwise I'd have been totally freaked out. It hasn't happened since though, so I'm just putting it down to a recurring bad dream... that's what I tell myself anyway!


----------



## Dragonfly

Every time we passed the abandoned old farm here William would point out where his dads workshop was "peters house" peter was the ghost who was here. I passed if off but when we found out who peter was turns out he did die in that room right beside the fire.


----------



## summer rain

My now five year old at the age of two up until three had a whole imaginary planet that he named after himself and each of the countries in it were ruled by his imaginary friends who rather unimaginatively were all named after rhymes of his own name. One of them, Ulayman started off sounding like he was a little bit naughty but ended up being a genocidal mass murderer :wacko: including releasing what sounded like some type of chemical or nuclear weapons into the atmosphere killing two million people in one day. He also had another imaginary friend Abu Zaar (who was seemingly a real historical figure living in pre Islamic Arabia), he always talked about Abu Zaar but one day we were told Abu Zaar had died after being hit by a car outside his house xx


----------



## SisterRose

I was reading this the other day and laughing, but couldnt think of anything my daughter had said but tonight, she was sitting eating fish for tea when she looked up at us and shouted "I'M EATING A DOG!" with a huge grin on her face. 

It was a bit strange :haha:


----------



## minties

When Thomas was about 19 months old, OH and I had had an argument when Thomas was asleep. We were still annoyed at eachother when he woke up, but stopped arguing. 

We weren't talking though, and Thomas said "don't like broken words" while looking from myself to OH.

Kinda strange as he couldn't yet talk at the time, or so we thought. He'd only said "bye" once the month before. It wasn't until he was 24 months old that he said another sentence.


----------



## April76

ooooh im loving all these! I used to work with children, we would collect them from their house and take them to school. We always passed a cemetery and this one wee boy said to me " The other mummy i had when i lived before is buried in there". 

Also, when my friends little girl was about 3 she said to her mum " i used to be your granddad"


----------



## Nat0619

April76 said:


> ooooh im loving all these! I used to work with children, we would collect them from their house and take them to school. We always passed a cemetery and this one wee boy said to me " The other mummy i had when i lived before is buried in there".
> 
> Also, when my friends little girl was about 3 she said to her mum " i used to be your granddad"

These kind of 'past life' stories fascinate me! I had a MC before having Ciara and always remember something a lady on here said that gave me comfort. One of her friends had a little girl who, at age 3, suddenly said to her mum, "mummy, I tried to come to you two times before you know. But I couldn't quite get through." The mum had had 2 MCs before her daughter! I still wonder if it was Ciara that first pregnancy I lost and she got through on the 2nd try


----------



## April76

Nat0619 said:


> April76 said:
> 
> 
> ooooh im loving all these! I used to work with children, we would collect them from their house and take them to school. We always passed a cemetery and this one wee boy said to me " The other mummy i had when i lived before is buried in there".
> 
> Also, when my friends little girl was about 3 she said to her mum " i used to be your granddad"
> 
> These kind of 'past life' stories fascinate me! I had a MC before having Ciara and always remember something a lady on here said that gave me comfort. One of her friends had a little girl who, at age 3, suddenly said to her mum, "mummy, I tried to come to you two times before you know. But I couldn't quite get through." The mum had had 2 MCs before her daughter! I still wonder if it was Ciara that first pregnancy I lost and she got through on the 2nd tryClick to expand...

That story is lovely. :cry: I too often wonder about past lifes and love hearing stories about it. :flower:


----------



## sweetcheeks78

April76 said:


> Nat0619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April76 said:
> 
> 
> ooooh im loving all these! I used to work with children, we would collect them from their house and take them to school. We always passed a cemetery and this one wee boy said to me " The other mummy i had when i lived before is buried in there".
> 
> Also, when my friends little girl was about 3 she said to her mum " i used to be your granddad"
> 
> These kind of 'past life' stories fascinate me! I had a MC before having Ciara and always remember something a lady on here said that gave me comfort. One of her friends had a little girl who, at age 3, suddenly said to her mum, "mummy, I tried to come to you two times before you know. But I couldn't quite get through." The mum had had 2 MCs before her daughter! I still wonder if it was Ciara that first pregnancy I lost and she got through on the 2nd tryClick to expand...
> 
> That story is lovely. :cry: I too often wonder about past lifes and love hearing stories about it. :flower:Click to expand...

We've just been on holiday and when I was taking a photo of LO playing on the sand he looked up at me and said 'when you were little I took photos of you when I was your Daddy'. My Dad died when I was 12 weeks pg with LO :cry: I miss him terribly, I wonder if I'm reading too much into this!!


----------



## LoolaBear

never really creepy but kinda spooky, the 'twin thing' normally only relates to idenitcals (as they share DNA then normally have same thoughts feelings etc)

but quite regularly with my two i will be having different conversations with them when the other isnt aroudn and what they say will be exactly the same.

and they both dream the same dreams! they never tell me when the other is around so i know they aren't just copying what the other is saying. word for word they will say exactly the same dream description to me. the other day they both dreamed about wizards flying around a castle wearing purple dresses and it was very dark and then one flew into their head and they woke up. DD1 told me in the kitchen whilst DS was upstairs getting dressed DS told me when he was brushing his teeth.

whenever DD1 is vividly describing something at the end everything all ends up dead. :haha: 'Evie and i were building stairs at school today and we played the troll bridge game then freddie joined us and then we went trip trapping over the bridge and got to the other side then we were all dead' 'there was abirdy flying around outside earlier and it was flying up high in the sky then it was dead' - :wacko:


----------



## binxyboo

the other night, I was sat in Daniels room as he asked me to sit on the floor while he drifted off to sleep.
I sat opposite the bed and was in the shadow of his chest of drawers.

Daniel sat up in bed, looked at me and said "Mummy is in a dark place. She needs to go into the light"

Now, I KNOW that he meant I needed to move out of the shadow, but there was something in it that made my stomach briefly flip!!


----------



## Lownthwaite

LoolaBear said:


> never really creepy but kinda spooky, the 'twin thing' normally only relates to idenitcals (as they share DNA then normally have same thoughts feelings etc)
> 
> but quite regularly with my two i will be having different conversations with them when the other isnt aroudn and what they say will be exactly the same.
> 
> and they both dream the same dreams! they never tell me when the other is around so i know they aren't just copying what the other is saying. word for word they will say exactly the same dream description to me. the other day they both dreamed about wizards flying around a castle wearing purple dresses and it was very dark and then one flew into their head and they woke up. DD1 told me in the kitchen whilst DS was upstairs getting dressed DS told me when he was brushing his teeth.
> 
> whenever DD1 is vividly describing something at the end everything all ends up dead. :haha: 'Evie and i were building stairs at school today and we played the troll bridge game then freddie joined us and then we went trip trapping over the bridge and got to the other side then we were all dead' 'there was abirdy flying around outside earlier and it was flying up high in the sky then it was dead' - :wacko:

I'm a non-identical twin and regularly my sister and I would buy people the same xmas and birthday cards whilst shopping separately! :wacko::haha:


----------



## _Vicky_

Definitely agree the twin thing is spooky - my boys are frats but communicate without words all the time. Sam will start a sentence and Fynn will finish it - Fynn talked before Sam and always knew what sam wanted and it got to the point where I would ask Fynn translate through that short phases when their pronunciation is a bit off.

Also I think Fynn is a bit of a mind reader - sometimes I will be thinking of something and he will start talking about it - really freaks me out!


----------



## SisterRose

Past life things fascinate me too! Its so cute and sad what the little girl said about trying to come to her two times before.

Edit: By sad I meant that it brought a tear to my eye. Just thought I'd say :)


----------



## blhanson1

delete


----------



## shanny

used to often find my 3 1/2 year old son undresssing and looking at my daughters barbies...........told my mum about it and she said don't worry your brother used to bury yours in the sandpit!!


----------



## sophie0909uk

My son said the other day... "Iv killed Thomas (the kitten), iv shot him in the head, iv shot him and now hes dead".... Why Archie? .... "He took my dinosaur"!! (thomas isnt dead, or even injured!!! ... He also said "I dont want to play with you, stop annoying me, il tell my daddy.... Mummy, tell the man i dont like him"..... It was just me and Archie in the flat. The man was also in my bedroom yesterday. xx


----------



## Pixoletta

'Who's hiding in my teddy bear Mummy? My LO is only 2..


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Lucas said to my Mum while I was at work yesterday:
"Nanny, you can stay here with me tonight, and mummy WON'T beat you, and if she does.. we'll beat her!"

Nooo idea :wacko:


----------



## babydevil1989

DS hasnt said anything creepy (touch wood!) But when my brother was 2 (I was 16) I was in my mums bedroom getting him dressed after bathing him when -

Him 'look at that funny man!'
Me ' what man'
' that man there by the door....silly man'

Needless to say I picked him up and ran down the stairs as fast as I could!! Creepy! !!


----------



## essie0828

smokey said:


> Lo who star wars obsessed woke up suddenly the other week about 4am and shouted out "im joining the dark side" and then fell back to sleep.
> We often joked before that that he was going to grow up to be a evil geniuse :)
> I think I need to stop the star wars foe a bit though because he tried doing the darth vader death choke on me from across the room the other day.

Laughed so hard I peed. Damn!


----------



## louandivy

today: 'ive got a stake in my heart mummy' YIKES!!!


----------

